
Crypto “investors”: Please go away. Thank you - phaser
https://medium.com/@explodi/crypto-investors-please-go-away-thank-you-8e55ed863999
======
googletazer
You didn't have to write this whole article just to shill your own crypto
game.

Edit: but I would like a dedicated link explaining it.

~~~
phaser
I will remove the link to make clear that this is not about my product.

~~~
googletazer
Keep it man

